# FSB nur 66mhz?



## alexorg (4. Mai 2003)

hallo,

also ich hab mal ne frage:

laut meinem pcmark 2002 benchmark läuft mein fsb nur mit 66mhz und der referenz pc auf der futuremark seite mit 142 (gleicher prozessor & und fast die gleich viel mhz)

mein system sieht in etwa so aus:

Operating System Microsoft Windows 2000 

CPU Athlon XP 1700@1800 
DirectX Version 8.1 
Mobo Manufacturer ECS 
Mobo Model K7S5A 
AGP Rates (Current/Available) 4x / 1x 2x 4x
CPU AMD Athlon(tm) XP/MP/4 1480 MHz 
FSB 66 MHz 
Memory 512 MB 
Graphics Chipset NVIDIA GeForce2 GTS/Pro/Ti
Driver Name NVIDIA GeForce2 Ti 
Driver Version 6.14.01.4345 
Video Memory 64 MB 

laut bios steht mein fsb aber auf 138mhz

ist das jetzt normal?
ach ja und der pcmark 2003 macht irgendwie auch kein hdd test also bei mir steht dann da immer nur N/A

danke für eure antworten 

gruss,

alex


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2003)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem bzw. nicht Problem,
Es schlägt sich nicht in den Ergebnissen
wieder, ist komischerweise auch nur bei AMDs
so zumindest habe ich es noch nicht bei Pentium Systemen
mitbekommen.

Stört es dich bzw. beeinträchtigt es Dein System?
Wenn Nein, denk nicht weiter drüber nach,
Mad Onion ist nunmal .... ich glaube Du weißt was
ich damit meine  

MfG smallb


----------

